
RIP coder.io - EzGraphs
http://coder.io/
======
petercooper
I must admit I didn't think this would be news. I only turned it off because
(in the grand scheme of things) no one was using it. It would not be a huge
deal to resurrect it but it just wasn't making any sense by the numbers so I
turned it off to focus solely on my newsletter publishing business :-) (A bit
like 37signals with Sortfolio, except coder.io wasn't making a penny ;-))

If enough existing users are bothered by the shutdown, I could look into re-
enabling it in January.

